# Garage sale find



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Found these at a garage sale down the street from a job this morning, he wanted 30 for the gun and 30 for the pan and a 6,8,10,12, and inside and outside trowels. I got these for $35. Pretty sweet deal, and I had a shiny clean pan for the second job this morning. I'll probably give the gun to my boarder as a bonus.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice score Scott!!
Nice of you to give the gun to your boarder. :thumbsup:


----------

